# Stat help



## james.price (9 mo ago)

Hi guys 

just picked up this 4 stack with custom frame which has pull out drawers. 
Monkfield style with the glass slide in heat mat at bottom. 

Would you use individual stats per unit or run 1 stat controlling the 4 units. only had individual vivs upto this point. 
Is for some hognoses.


----------



## retic666 (Jan 18, 2021)

I would get yourself 4 stats & run 1 stat per viv. 

Unless you can get a 4 channel stat with 4 probes then you can’t do it. There is nobody in this country that builds a 4 channel stat only in the US can you buy 4,6 & 8 channel stats.


----------



## james.price (9 mo ago)

Fab thanks 🙏


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

retic666 said:


> I would get yourself 4 stats & run 1 stat per viv.
> 
> Unless you can get a 4 channel stat with 4 probes then you can’t do it. There is nobody in this country that builds a 4 channel stat only in the US can you buy 4,6 & 8 channel stats.


As above.... In a stack situation you also get a thermal gradient vertically as heat rises, so the bottom viv will be cooler than the top, so it's very tricky getting the balance right when using a single stat. It's not so much of a problem with mats, but when using ceramics it can be a nightmare... There was one member of the forum who developed his own unit that has up to 8 independent pulse proportional stats in one unit, but sadly it was for his own use due to legislation which prevented him selling them... Although I seem to remember there was one lucky forum member who got to beta test a unit that was made to UK specifications....


----------

